# مطلوب تركيبة مياه الردياتير للسيارات



## احمد محمد هشام (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخوة الكيميائين ::

مطلوب تركيبة مياه الردياتير للسيارات

بكل تفاصيل تصنيعها

بانتظار الردود


----------



## abue tycer (22 نوفمبر 2009)

هو مزيج من الماء المقطر ومواد مانعة التجمد واخرى مثبطة للتأكل فمواد مانعة التجمد بشكل عام اما البروبلين كلايكول او مزيج من الاثيلين كلايكول مع البروبلين كليكول وتكون الكميات حسب اوطأ درجة حرارة تصلها في البلد ففي الخليج لاتزيد النسبة عن 15% اضافة الى مثبط التأكل وبنسبة لتزيد عن 0.01وبشكل عام يتم استخدام مواد الميتا فوسفات الصوديوم وبعض الاحيان يستخدم الفورمالين
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 نوفمبر 2009)

abue tycer قال:


> هو مزيج من الماء المقطر ومواد مانعة التجمد واخرى مثبطة للتأكل فمواد مانعة التجمد بشكل عام اما البروبلين كلايكول او مزيج من الاثيلين كلايكول مع البروبلين كليكول وتكون الكميات حسب اوطأ درجة حرارة تصلها في البلد ففي الخليج لاتزيد النسبة عن 15% اضافة الى مثبط التأكل وبنسبة لتزيد عن 0.01وبشكل عام يتم استخدام مواد الميتا فوسفات الصوديوم وبعض الاحيان يستخدم الفورمالين
> مع تحياتي


 مشكور اخي على الجهود عندنا بالموصل نستخدم طريقه بدائيه لمعالجه التجمد وهي وضع 5% من ماده زيت الغاز


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 مايو 2014)

ردا على سؤال - مطلوب تركيبة مياه الردياتير للسيارات​المشكله تكمن فى ان دورة مياه تيريد السياره - دوره مقفله - ودرجة حرارة التبريد للمحرك تكون مثاليه عن ال 90 - بدء تشغيل الحمل للسياره عند 45 درجه ومروحة التبريد يبدأ عملها قرب ال 90 للحصول على اعلى كفاءه للموتور - وما يقوم به وسيط التبريد ازاله فرق درجات الحراره - وبالتالى المشكله تكمن فى التعامل مع مياه تبريد دائما مرتفعة الحراره . - وهنا المفارقه- وبالتالى صناعة مياه التبريد - عكس ما هو معتقد - فى حاجه الى تركيبه مدروسه بعنايه وحرفيه فى التصنيع - حتى لا نسمع ما يتردد على السنه المستهلكين من تعليقات حول الكثير من المنتجات المحليه لمياه الردياتير. اما باقى الاجتهادات فهى بغرض تغيير درجه غليان المياه فقط - وبالتالى تخرجنا عن الهدف من تصميم مياه تبريد للردياتير - والتى تقوم بتبريد اهم مكونات السياره - المحرك - حيث الحمايه من التآكل وعدم السماح بالتكلسات مع كفاءة التبريد وهو سر ارتفاع سعرها - واليكم تركيبه عمليه- معى حق تصنيعها - انتجها بالفعل وسعرها يماثل المستورد ومن هنا عدم جدواها الاقتصاديه.
ايثيلين جلايكول - داى ايثيلين جلايكول - صوديوم بنزوات - صوديوم موليبدات- صوديوم نيترات- صوديوم هيدروكسيد - وطبعا مياة وصبغه والصبغه فى عرف الصناعه تدل على التركيز.​


----------



## hany ss (19 مايو 2014)

تركيب الماء الأخضر أو ماء الردياتير
==================
مانع السخونة ومزيل صدأ الردياتير مانع التكلس مانع التجمد كلها أسماء لمنتج واحد هو ماء الردياتير او الماء الاخضر وهناك عدة تركيبات للماء الاخضر
التركيبة :-
20% ايثانول
1.44 % حامض هيدروكلوريك مركز
14 % جلسرين
0.25 % زيت التبريد
لون أخضر فوسفورى حسب الطلب 
وباقى ال100% طبعا ماء مقطر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 مايو 2014)

ترددت كثيرا فى الرد - ولكن حسن القصد تغلب.
رجاء مراجعة التركيبه - فمحرك السياره والردياتير - يصعب التجارب فيهما- او المغامره بتركيبه بعيده جدا عن القصد.


----------



## hany ss (21 مايو 2014)

بعد الاطلاع وجدت ان كلام الاستاذ محمود فتحى حماد صحيح مائة بمائة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 مايو 2014)

وحسن قصدك ايضا تغلب.


----------



## جمال بشر (26 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## meddgt (23 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخواني على كل الافادات


----------

